# RIP to my sweet boy



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free Pete


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Pete!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Pete, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry...we all know how awful it is to loose our beloved pets. If you are one to believe, as I am, you'll see him again one day.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so very sorry about Pete. He was a beautiful boy. Please know I'm thinking about you and your family during this sad time.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear of Pete's passing. Rest In Peace, buddy. Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Pete.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. 
Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry to hear about Pete.


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

The worst part is that we rushed around trying to leave on our trip that morning and I gave him a little attention before we left. The hardest part is just knowing that I wished I'd have given him a much bigger hug before we left. I really thought we'd be coming home and then euthanizing him shortly thereafter. He went to the vet 5 days before he passed and she said that she felt that the end was really near.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I am sure my Oakley was there to greet Pete at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Poor Pete. RIP. 

Don't beat yourself up over should haves and what ifs


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. He would not have noticed that you did not give him attention the last morning. He had a great doggy life with you.. that's what counts. How old was the little chap?


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very sorry*

I am so very sorry about your boy. I am sure he KNEW how much you loved him!
When my girl died, I had the same thoughts that I didn't spend enough time with her that morning. I didn't know they were going to put her to sleep and I was at home with her right before.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Run free Pete.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

We always wonder about the what ifs, but Pete had a wonderful full life in a loving home. Wish they could all get that! RIP sweet boy, run free without any pain! Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Pete, he was a beautiful boy. 
Try not to feel guilty or have any regrets, Pete knew he was loved and cherished by his family. 

My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Forgop*

Rest in peace, sweet Pete!

I added Pete to the Rainbow Bridge List:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-7.html#post5777385


----------



## brodybond (Aug 22, 2009)

*My heart hurts for you...*

.....and I hope that Pete is running pain free with Brody. 
My boy too declined way too fast and prayed he too would go in his sleep, thought he was going to go two days before I had to make the dreaded trip. You did the right thing waiting to tell your daughters, my girls are 28 and almost 30 and they had a really hard time, still do.
Hug your girls, look at lots and lots and lots of pictures and share the fun stories. Pete clearly had a great life and had lots of love. I don't understand it either, just not right, but I smile and console in the love and laughter we shared and still feel him in the car with me.

Hugs to you and your family, Pete is smiling down on you.
Christine


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Your story hit home with me because we lost our Pete to hemangiosarcoma and he could have been the twin of your Pete. I am so sorry and know there are no words to help you. Maybe our 2 Petes have found each other at the Rainbow Bridge. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------

